# We are starting the adoption path



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi all 

What a great forum and lots of support.  I am 35 and so is dh we have been to since we have been 18 so a long time we get married after 9 years together. we have a birth child through donor sperm which worked ofter five cycles which give us a great son which is so great he so bright and has just turned 5 

We are going to go down the adoption path in stead of the donor sperm route again because we were given a great gift of a family which we would love to offer a child how's parents for what ever reason can not.

I work in a pre-school so have a lot of experirece in looking after children with a wide range of needs.  

Or DS is so loving and would love to be a big bro 

We are looking to adopte a child around 2 ish 

We have had are info day and next Tuesday will have a home vist from are SW which I am a little nerves about 


I just want to stop by and say hello

Theretofour


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the adoption thread 

This is the link to the adoption chat thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=297102.860

Look forward to reading about your adoption journey 
X


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Good luck TheretoFour  we are just starting out too but not as far ahead as you guys. xx


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the nice welcome 

Just wondering what sort of things she be asking etc?  Also we are just about to start some work on the house moving a bathroom upstairs and new kitchen will this go against us?

Brummiemills you will be soon xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to the adoption boards good luck with your visit. I'm sure it'll be fine I was terrified and there was no need to worry so much.


----------

